# Air tank add on?



## Hondo (Jan 29, 2021)

I bought a new air compressor because my old one seized up. My old one is 8 gallon and the new one is 6 gallon. Would it hurt the new ac to make it fill both tanks?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

depends on the compressor rating.
as well as the motor rating.
i theory yes you can run both tanks.
it will take longer to come up to pressure...
but you have more capacity or larger volume.

question what tools are you planning on running?
watch the cfm as well as the psi for the tools.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hondo,

Theoretically you could add a 120 gallon tank with no problem, but the electric motor would overheat eventually. I think an extra 8 gallons shouldn't be a problem.

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

true stevon.
you are better off buying a larger than needed air compressor and have it cycle on and off than to have a close powered or under powered compressor running all of the time...
i always say buy 3x the size you need in the cfm.
and at least 80 gallon of storage as a bare min for a super small shop.
for larger shops with 2 or more employees.
look in to the commercial rated units for continuous run rating.

i prefer a 5 hp 2 stage unit belt driven with a larger tank for the small home hobby shop.
and then build a quiet room for the utility's to keep the noise down.

it all depends on what you need for pressure and cfm for your tools.


----------

